# Prepping Sliders/Burgers



## chefsangria (Oct 15, 2013)

Is there a way to cook the patties beforehand and them heat them up at the event? I don't want to dry them out but there is little time for cooking them AT the party. Does anyone have suggestions on how best to prep them?

Thanks!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

They are so small , that they should be cooked a la minute i possible


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Agreed, advance prep-n-hold not such a good idea in this case.

Use a skillet on a butane tabletop burner and make em up a half dozen at a

time at the most. You can hold those a few mins in an adjacent chaffer over water,

then make more as those get etted.


----------



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

Echo Meezenplaz comment.... but if you absolutely have to cook prior and there is no other way....depending on location i.e. electrical source a Paninni type grill will reheat both sides quick and squirt some flavored beef broth a couple times while they are cooking to help w/them drying out..


----------

